#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Qual o jeito mais barato para aprender linux rapidamente?

## almirf

Amigos

Nao tenho grana para pagar um curso caro e preciso aprender linux rapidamente?
antes da certificacao o mais rapido é aprender e acho o guia foco muito grande e completo

Este intensivao da cti-br compensa?
Calendário de cursos 2011

o que vcs recomendam ?

vi o do uira ribeiro e tb parece muito complexo, o que vcs acham?
http://www.certificacaolinux.com.br/treinamento.htm

Grato
Almir

----------


## AndrioPJ

baixa uma Distro
exclua o windows e instala a Distro que voce baixou no seu pc
nunca mais uso Windows, garanto que ficara fera no linux.

----------


## almirf

mas eu sozinho vou demorar muito

no trabalho eu ja uso linux

vcrecomenda cent os ou linux ?




> baixa uma Distro
> exclua o windows e instala a Distro que voce baixou no seu pc
> nunca mais uso Windows, garanto que ficara fera no linux.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> mas eu sozinho vou demorar muito
> 
> no trabalho eu ja uso linux
> 
> vcrecomenda cent os ou linux ?


tem certeza que voce ja trabalha com linux?
centos é linux
assim como ubuntu, fedora e varios outros.

----------


## almirf

sim tenho certeza, cent os é redhat, eu so quero saber qual a distribuicao que é mais utilizada pelas empresas. pq a gente aprende debian, mas as empresas usam redhat!!!

eu quero mesmo é um intensivao bom,

----------


## AndrioPJ

> sim tenho certeza, cent os é redhat


nao deixa de ser linux!

----------


## almirf

eu sei disso! quem disse que nao é ?
o que eu to perguntando nao é isso

----------


## AndrioPJ

> no trabalho eu ja uso linux
> 
> vcrecomenda cent os ou linux ?


Voce mesmo disse isso...
centos é linux.

a melhor forma de aprender linux é esquecer o windows
Distro? nao importa
baixe uma e se especialize nela.
no mais, as outras distros serao bem parecidas, mudando apenas alguns comandos.

eu ja usei Fedora e Centos.
o Fedora tem uma frequencia incrivel de atualizacao.. a cada 6 meses praticamente é lancado uma nova versao.

----------


## peritinaicos

Eu estou usando Ubuntu... Larguei windows a 3meses, pelo menos no PC de casa e escritorio... Win agora apenas nos clientes que visito... Já aprendi algumas coisinhas legais...

----------


## GilneiD

Tenho Dual boot no meu not a mais de um ano, uso Ubuntu e windows 7, nao consigo me desfazer do windows porque preciso de alguns recursos dele, mas o meu ubuntu loga direto e na maior parte do tempo uso ele, aprendi muita coisa, e hoje quando me deparo com uma distribuiçao Linux nao apanho para configurar.

----------


## RobertoLima

Sem querer ser chato, mais já sendo, acho que se a pessoa responde pra uma pergunta dessas... Pergunta.
tem certeza que voce ja trabalha com linux?
centos é linux
assim como ubuntu, fedora e varios outros.
Resposta.
sim tenho certeza, cent os é redhat, eu so quero saber qual a distribuicao que é mais utilizada pelas empresas. pq a gente aprende debian, mas as empresas usam redhat!!!

eu quero mesmo é um intensivao bom,

Acho meio dificil hem. 
Mais vou passar aqui o basicão mais que você aprenderá muito.
Livro Obrigatório, 
Linux guia pratico, http://www.hardware.com.br/livros/linux/

Agora se você não gostar de ler e experimentações, pode esquecer o mundo do pinguim, pois aqui nada é simples como windows.
Usar linux na empresa não quer dizer nada, pois lá provavelmente tem um técnico pra concertar os micros, e configuralos, Mais se você tiver aquela curiosidade saldavel e determinação com certeza irá gostar do linux.

Abraços.

----------


## Linuxforce

Olá amigo, bom dia !

Sou bastante suspeito para responder sua pergunta, porém sou bem honesto para ter que afirmar isto .Primeiro, cada indivíduo tem uma certa capacidade de aprendizagem, e depende da sua necessidade.

Se for auto-didata, aconselho procurar videos de cursos gratuitos no youtube, acho que por ser áudio visual, facilita a aprendizagem , e depois complementar com material retirado da internet, a milhares de apostilas disponíveis para download, e sem dúvidas, você terá de adotar o linux como seu SO principal e abandonar o windows. Mas isto depende também de sua urgência e auto analise.

Caso prefira um curso pago de linux, posso lhe sugerir o de minha escola, temos do básico ao avançado, inclusive cursos de Pentest e Blindagem de Servidores, quanto ao preço, não tenho como saber se seria o ideal, porém lhe garanto que somos o melhor custo benefício se tratando de cursos Online com professores ao vivo, pode pesquisar a vontade e garantimos o seu aprendizado. Você pode repetir o curso quantas vezes quiser até ter certeza que aprendeu o conteúdo.

Caso queira conhecer nossos cursos segue link abaixo, se quiser saber preços, formas de pagamento e próximas turmas basta enviar uma mensagem através do formulário de contato do respectivo curso ou entrar em contato através do nosso chat de atendimento.

Obs: Treinamos funcionários do governo , aceitamos nota de empenho e além do curso ser com professor ao vivo, ainda gravamos as aulas para caso o aluno precise, ele possa rever depois.

Segue link de nossos cursos;

Cursos Linux é na Linux Force Brasil - Curso Linux é na Linux Force Brasil !

Em breve estarei preparando um curso grátis baseado em vídeo aulas para pessoas que queiram entrar no mundo linux e colaborar com a cultura do Software livre.

Abraços,

Marcio Mariano Galvão
Membro Linux Force Brasil
tel: 11 - 2476 3935
Cursos Linux Force Brasil - Cursos e consultoria Linux - Curso Linux é na Linux Force Brasil !

----------


## Linuxforce

> sim tenho certeza, cent os é redhat, eu so quero saber qual a distribuicao que é mais utilizada pelas empresas. pq a gente aprende debian, mas as empresas usam redhat!!!
> 
> eu quero mesmo é um intensivao bom,



Cursos Linux com foco no mercado de trabalho, baseados na distribuição Debian 6 e CentOS , 

link abaixo;

Cursos Linux Force Brasil - Cursos e consultoria Linux - Curso Linux é na Linux Force Brasil !

Unica escola que trabalha com as 2 distros no mesmo curso.

----------


## paullsoftware

Escola mais barata que o Under, Mundo wifi, Mundo Hacker, youtube e google... ainda não encontrei hehehe

o problema é que em como todas as escolas/cursos existem os "instrutores" chatos que vivem de "achismo" e pensam que ninguem pode ter duvidas tolas...

 :Wink:

----------


## Linuxforce

por isto mesmo já citei 2 opções (grátis e paga) em outra citação neste post. E mesmo tendo uma escola de linux, já estou trabalhando para dar minha colaboração gratuita para a comunidade.

Quem tiver interesse no curso gratuito para iniciantes que vou preparar, basta me enviar um e-mail, que assim que terminá-lo irei enviar os links.

Abraços

e-mail: [email protected]

----------


## danielbsb88

Depende da forma que você quer utilizar o linux, como desktop ou servidores, uma boa iniciativa e explorar os serviços que podem ser instalados nele, como ftp,samba,firewall,dns,dhcp,http, banco de dados mysql etc.., e meu amigo e estudar bastante quem faz o profissional e ele mesmo, claro que uma tutoria ajuda bastante mais o aluno tem que ser curioso, explore.

----------


## pedrobesse

Vou contar a minha experiência, uso Ubuntu desde 2009 em dual boot com o w7 no meu note, o Ubuntu fica 95% de todo o tempo de uso, é a distribuição mais fácil de se aprender, porém existe muito mais Linux alé disso, um exemplo são os comandos no terminal. Na minha opinião um bom curso seria o jeito certo, mas pra quem não pode pagar, fica as dicas acima, não existe nenhum assunto para o qual o Google não tenha resposta, o passo mais importante já foi dado: querer aprender Linux.
Mesmo usando Ubuntu desde 2009 ainda me considero um usuário médio, e para os que se acham superiores, deem exemplos de superioridade e não do contrário, tenho certeza que o Under-Linux existe não só por causa dos graduados que tem por aqui que são os melhores, mas também de pessoas como nós que somos iniciantes e queremos aprender e trocar experiencias.
Grande abraço aos amigos!

----------


## ricromero

Sinceramente falando não acho que instalar um debian/ubuntu da vida com parte gráfica seja aprender linux.

como o colega acima disse.

Para se configurar um servidor ( que é justamente o que as empresa usam ) você precisa saber os comandos na "unha".

----------


## pedrobesse

Eu não entendo de servidores, porém sei que apesar do grafismo ser "bonitinho" Linux está nos comandos, caractere a caractere, mas isso pode ser aprendido depois que o cara já instalou uma Distro no pc e se familiarizou com os novos termos, novas maneiras de instalar os programas etc, nada de botar a carroça na frente dos burro, um paço de cada vez, a preça é inimiga da perfeição, por tanto essa é a dica que deixo ao dono do tópico: 
A preça é inimiga da perfeição, vá devagar mesmo, e quando tiver duvidas, está no lugar certo, aqui só tem gente boa pra te ajudar!

----------


## almirf

Amigo

gostaria muito de aprender na sua escola, mas sou do rio de janeiro

roberto, este livro fala de qual distrivuicao ? vc gostou ?

quero aprender em casa por causa tb dos valores que estao passando dos 3 mil

obs : eu so uso texto!!!!

Grato
Almir

----------


## deivisonmoraes

Cada distribuição tem sua peculiaridade, mas a base é a mesma, há um ano eu larguei o Rwindows, depois disso já usei centOS, para aprender a estrutura de pacotes rpm, já usei fedora, gento, e ubuntu é claro. A verdade é que não da pra se aprender linux rapidamente, mas com certeza o primeiro passo é não usar windows. Quando se usa linux você evolui com os seus problemas. E pode ter certeza depois que você compila um kernel gento com todo o seu hardware funcionando direitinho, voce sobe de nivel ! ;D
[]'s

----------


## brunophsp

O amigo se quer aprender linux facial e de graça http://bphernandes.blogspot.com.br

----------

